# Lord, I am not worthy that you should come under my roof; speak but the word, and my soul shall be healed



## Knows_Nothing_About_Latin

This seems to be the more profound and literal interpretation of Matthew 8:1-15. I've been curious how to translate this phrase into Latin but it seems whenever I try to translate it myself or use and online translator, certain things don't come out correctly or words are translated individually or something along those lines. So really what I'm looking for, I guess, is the correct translation where the phrase doesn’t lose its meaning. If anyone could be of any help it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ajo fresco

According to my old Latin Missal, here is what is used in the traditional Catholic Latin Mass:

Dómine, non sum dignus, ut intres sub tectum meum: sed tantum dic verbo, et sanábitur ánima mea.

I hope this helps you.


----------



## relativamente

dic verbum (Accusative case) Do say a word


----------



## Knows_Nothing_About_Latin

Thank you very much, that was exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Kevin Beach

Although relativamente's correction of "verbo" to "verbum" sounds logical, there is no doubt that "verbo" was often used in the Latin prayer. I wonder whether there was a vulgate usage in which "dicere" took the dative instead of the accusative. Or perhaps it is an early example of the accusative ending "-um" mutating to the Romance "-o".


----------



## Fred_C

Salve,
non credo verbum dicere casu dativo uti in hac sententia. Immo casu ablativo utitur, ut opinor, sicut verbum "loqui".


----------

